# مطلوب بزمات (كبكات) بالجملة



## محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني وين اقدر الاقي بزمات مميزة وحلوة بالجملة وباسعار مناسبة؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو مساعدتي ودمتم​


----------



## salo (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مطلوب بزمات (كبكات) بالجملة*

مرحبا أخوي

عذرا إعلانكم قديم 
ولكن في حال لازلتكم حاجة إلى بزمات استطيع لوفيرها لك حسب الكمية المطلوبة
و السعر الذي تحدده

حيث يوجد لدي كبكات جديدة في تصميمها و مصنوعه من الفضة عيار 925 و مطلية لالروديوم أو ما يسمى بالذهب الإيطالي و عليها ضمان سنه كامله

لمشاهدت الصور الرجاء الرد 

و دمتم بود


----------

